# 7ft los angeles



## Kapitain (Aug 27, 2005)

hi there peeps does any one know where i can get the insides to a model 688 submarine i need a real powerful motor maybe 2 or even 3 also a gas ballast systerm and all the other radio equipment 

the sub its self is 7 feet long 1 foot wide and wieghs 45 kilos (77 kilos underwater) 

any good sites ? 

cheers


----------

